# Those songs that are 'beautiful'



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've heard a few songs in my entire life I thought were _beautiful_, here are a few of them;

[youtube]qjXfFZmkwcg[/youtube]

[youtube]m0yrIkf1cC0[/youtube]

[youtube]p1_0e_JTp8o[/youtube]

[youtube]DSPFnrrhB1M[/youtube]

What are yours?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]YzkZPI-HKsk[/youtube]

[youtube]RwUGSYDKUxU[/youtube]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tFkv_-Cpq3w]http://youtu.be/tFkv_-Cpq3w[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]aSfgsMldtE0[/youtube]

[youtube]91B9lOG8It8[/youtube]

[youtube]zgJLyWGLmLA[/youtube]

I can't listen to that last one without tearing up..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;w2J1aR-PfpE]http://youtu.be/w2J1aR-PfpE[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UBTUAHGpQqE]http://youtu.be/UBTUAHGpQqE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]k_UOuSklNL4[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]_4IRMYuE1hI&feature=related[/youtube]

How's that even possible? That's insane, I don't have any other word for it. The fucking definition of class. You hear this shit and immediately feel inferior.

How many hundreds of years later? 

That's fucking incredible.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

we going classical eh, No B but . . .. . he was fun to play
[video=youtube_share;L0bcRCCg01I]http://youtu.be/L0bcRCCg01I[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vqnwqsJYyiU]http://youtu.be/vqnwqsJYyiU[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uq6TP0lIT9M]http://youtu.be/uq6TP0lIT9M[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LC_XM4l1DHo]http://youtu.be/LC_XM4l1DHo[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;L86gQQBYSc4]http://youtu.be/L86gQQBYSc4[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uG1HY2zLc1s]http://youtu.be/uG1HY2zLc1s[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]4Tr0otuiQuU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;OOgpT5rEKIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XvMWsxbZW4Q]http://youtu.be/XvMWsxbZW4Q[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

How do I post the actual youtube video on here not just the link?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;abve2atHs68]http://youtu.be/abve2atHs68[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> How do I post the actual youtube video on here not just the link?


"video"*http://youtu.be/XvMWsxbZW4Q"/video"

replace quotes with correspsonding brakets[ ] [ ] and there you go
*


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "video"*http://youtu.be/XvMWsxbZW4Q"/video"
> 
> replace quotes with correspsonding brakets[ ] [ ] and there you go
> *



Thanks mate


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]eDIaDS9HhMw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Thanks mate


got to help my upside down islander buddies . . i plant or plan on ending up in the land of 4 seasons

some six60 on the first page . . . .


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> got to help my upside down islander buddies . . i plant or plan on ending up in the land of 4 seasons


Yep had all 4 today lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]QCrC9XRcDmw[/youtube]

[youtube]gWxL6iIoWEg[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]QdgCajndgNw[/youtube]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KZ9Crl3hAOY]http://youtu.be/KZ9Crl3hAOY[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0hPcqbeqL5E]http://youtu.be/0hPcqbeqL5E[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9BilN7r_DvQ]http://youtu.be/9BilN7r_DvQ[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dYKUPb-x-EU]http://youtu.be/dYKUPb-x-EU[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KazWn8KyZt8]http://youtu.be/KazWn8KyZt8[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qaW4oVFzRKY]http://youtu.be/qaW4oVFzRKY[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;w6l8zrsf4LY]http://youtu.be/w6l8zrsf4LY[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;utVR3EgQkHs]http://youtu.be/utVR3EgQkHs[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]U6tV11acSRk[/youtube]
[youtube]ABYnqp-bxvg[/youtube]
[youtube]DHEOF_rcND8[/youtube]
[youtube]Qf4Ea59Uods[/youtube]
[youtube]mQZmCJUSC6g[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Perfect song when it's snowing
[youtube]DrQRS40OKNE[/youtube]


----------

